# Street sweeper brushes for horse scratchers



## cindela1

I've been reading threads about horse scratchers and feel it necessary to impart some information ... anybody who uses brooms or old sweepers is asking for big problems due to the hidden fine particals in these things.  The eye is the most painful area on the horse's body which I didn't know until my horse was diagnosed with an ulcerated eye.  My best guess is that he got it from a street sweeper brush that I "had."  My horse is a scratcher and the vet feels certain that he got it from using the sweeper brush and told me that people don't think about these things before putting them up.  I was one of them.  My horse recovered and then I started looking for alternatives by searching the net and found this scratcher called scratchnall.  I bought 2 soft ones because of the eye area and then bought more of the regular.  They were more expensive but I was willing to spend more for a quality product and I will tell you that it has held up very VERY well and the washers are not plastic.  It's a good product and you can tell just by looking at it and its heavy.  It may be small but it's mighty.   I just looked at the website and see that they have them on sale for 10.00 each when you buy 10.  here is the name of the website  www.scratchnall.com.  I give them a big thumbs up and they are made in America(YEEHAA) too. They have good reviews too.  now that they are on sale i'm going to buy more quick and some for my goats too.


----------

